# White Oak Apiary



## cblakely (Sep 6, 2013)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> there is a comment about the president of the Brooklyn Beekeepers Association getting cited by the police for an incident involving nucs from White Oak. And guess what, here is that story in the NY Times:
> http://cityroom.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/05/30/escaped-bees-bring-a-visit-from-the-police/?_r=0  :lpf:
> 
> :ws:


Graham, you always find the most interesting stuff. I thought that I had read everything on White Oak, but I missed the NY Times story. That was just too funny.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> I thought that I had read everything on White Oak, but I missed the NY Times story. 

The NY Times story didn't show up when I searched "White Oak Apiary". But with the clues in the blog, I searched for "Brooklyn Bee association new york times apiary", and the Times story is the #3 result.


----------

